# Had my first flat tyre...



## sbeqs (23 Jul 2015)

...and it's taken the wind out of my sails. The actual tyre seemed to have untucked itself at one part and I prised it back into the rim. (Apologies, I don't know the technical names, it might be called something else)

I'm not sure how it happened, but I did get caught in the door earlier and maybe this is when it's happened.
Luckily my neighbour was able to inflate it, as I'm clueless, but he thinks there may be a slow puncture so I'm watching it.

Thing is it's put me off going far.

How frequent are punctures?


----------



## fossyant (23 Jul 2015)

Not frequent. I commute 25 miles a day and I've had two in the last 6 months due to glass.

My GPS informed me I was stopped for just 9 minutes including unpacking panniers and tidying stuff up and packing away.

Easy peasy 

I would suggest you use the wonderful Internet and Google videos on fixing punctures. Takes no time at all.


----------



## vickster (23 Jul 2015)

In 7000 miles, I've probably had fewer than 10 on various bikes. Most caused actually by riding over big lumps of metal etc in the road rather than small stuff like glass and thorns. A couple of repeats probably due to my own ineptitude, with over inflation or trapped tubes (and recently two riding at relative speed into a kerb, don't ask) 

Just look where you are riding, keep your tyres pumped up and check the tyres for wear.

If you are really concerned, join ETA's recovery service and if if happens they'll at least get you home, in a position where you can get home or to a bike shop where you can get it fixed

Also, if speed isn't a concern, you could change to marathon plus tyres, which are very puncture resistant (although there's no such thing as puncture proof). They can be a pig to get on, so have them fitted at a shop if not confident. Youtube is helpful for how to fix a puncture 

I usually fix mine at home, generally take under 30 minutes as I have to take it slowly to avoid getting cross! I did my first roadside one last Saturday for my ride buddy, and it was quick, under 30 minutes 

Avoid Wilko's inner tubes, they are utter tosh in my experience, while the Halfords ones are not expensive and actually decent (certainly no worse than a branded one like Specialized or Schwalbe)


----------



## sbeqs (23 Jul 2015)

Thanks, I have a spare Specialized that I bought with the bike. 
My neighbour said I might need a bike tyre lever.
So that's my next purchase, they're cheap enough apparently.

I wasn't this anxious the first time I fell off or when the mudguard came loose, I guess I'll learn.

THANK YOU!


----------



## vickster (23 Jul 2015)

sbeqs said:


> Thanks, I have a spare Specialized that I bought with the bike.
> My neighbour said I might need a bike tyre lever.
> So that's my next purchase, they're cheap enough apparently.
> 
> ...


You'll need two in my experience, they normally come in threes anyhow, the park tools ones are good  I find an old Magnum ice cream stick useful for running round the rim once refitted to check no tube trapped, but not crucial


----------



## lee1980sim (23 Jul 2015)

4000 miles here and 2 punctures, one of them was my own fault as the tyre was cut and I didn't rectify it


----------



## Markymark (23 Jul 2015)

Don't bother repairing at the road (if at all), just carry with you at least one spare inner tube, 2 tyre levers, a pump and/or CO2 cartridge.

At home, practice removing and replacing the tyre. You don;t want to first time to be when its cold, dark and raining!

Plenty of youtube videos to learn how.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jul 2015)

I've had some of these for years, great tool.
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...WzIdx8SrvI7Re5WPz_WYwqg&bvm=bv.98476267,d.ZGU


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Jul 2015)

@vickster is spot on about Wilko tubes - they are all but useless.

I don't get through many, but usually buy Continental or Schwalbe which can often be had for under a fiver.

Halfords own label are also OK in my limited 'one tube' experience.


----------



## xxDarkRiderxx (23 Jul 2015)

0-markymark-0 said:


> Don't bother repairing at the road (if at all), just carry with you at least one spare inner tube, 2 tyre levers, a pump and/or CO2 cartridge.



Yep always carry a spare inner, probably will take 15 minutes to change once you get the hang of it. As @Pale Rider suggested these tyre makes are good. Punctures are very infrequent unless your just plain unlucky.


----------



## howard2107 (23 Jul 2015)

sbeqs said:


> Thanks, I have a spare Specialized that I bought with the bike.
> My neighbour said I might need a bike tyre lever.
> So that's my next purchase, they're cheap enough apparently.
> 
> ...


 One of this months mags has got a set of tyre levers free with it. But as you rightly say they are cheap as chips anyway.


----------



## mjr (23 Jul 2015)

I think the key words to look for with tyre levels is "fibreglass-reinforced", especially if you're fitting puncture-protected tyres because they tend to be tougher. There seems little correlation between price and whether the levers are reinforced or made of cheese, though!


----------



## andytheflyer (23 Jul 2015)

Tube changing is dead easy:

a) if you have a spare tube
b) if you have tyre levers (at least 2)
c) if you've had a practice beforehand and not out in the rain on a dark night, 10 miles from home.
d) if you've a pump with you, and....
e) if your bike has axles with nuts, you've got a bike spanner with you that fits the nuts. If you haven't, you'll need a puncture repair kit with you to fix the leak. If your wheels have quick release fittings (skewers) you don't need a spanner to drop out the wheel, and then you can change the tube. If you can't drop the wheel out, you have to mend the tube in-situ. Some wheels won't go back in inflated without backing off the brake pads - so have a practice!


----------



## howard2107 (23 Jul 2015)

I would say that being able to deal with a puncture is a must. If you can do that, and keep the bike properly maintained (regular clean and lube, and check everything is tight) then you will seldom come undone on your travels. I used to tell trainee aircraft engineers, that it is easier to tighten a loose bolt, even awkward ones, than it is to deal the chaos it will cause at 38000 feet when it comes off. Its always the little things that cause the biggest problems, and it doesnt matter if it is a bike or owt else.


----------



## vickster (23 Jul 2015)

They used to scare me - I'm ok now, I just have to do everything slowly and logically to avoid getting frustrated! Practice does make it easier as you can remember what you did last time. The worst thing is getting filthy hands from the chain (if a rear puncture) and the tyre/wheel, so carry gloves and babywipes...especially if you have white bartape!


----------



## Easytigers (23 Jul 2015)

Just as everyone else said...gets easier with practise. I would spend an invaluable 30 mins having a go at getting the tyre on and off so you know what to do. Also a few pearls people have shared with me or I've learned on the way:
1. Always check the inside of the tyre for sharps before replacing the tube (otherwise won't be long until you're doing it again!)
2. Spend a minute double checking that the tube isn't caught between the tyre and rim before inflating
3. Check the tyre wall isn't split (went through both my tubes and a friend's before we realised what the problem was!)


----------



## jefmcg (23 Jul 2015)

sbeqs said:


> The actual tyre seemed to have untucked itself at one part and I prised it back into the rim.


This shouldn't happen. I'd be concerned that your rim is bent. 

35,000 and quite a few punctures: I've never had a tyre come off a rim. In fact, I've never heard of it happening unless the wheel was damaged.


----------



## Ticktockmy (23 Jul 2015)

Hard to say how many miles you get between punctures, depends on where you are cycling and what tyres you are using, and sods Law, I rode 6500 + miles down through Africa and no punctures, I rode a couple miles in Crawley and rode over a small piece of flint and punctured and that was on Schwalbe Marathon XR's. It Sods law in operation. As to repairing Punctures, practise and practise, don't just practise repairing the inner tube, practise removing the wheel and replacing it after the repair. on a normal bike If you are changing the inner tube, 10 minutes, if you have to repair your inner tube 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Jul 2015)

It sounds like you had a soft tyre ,so as you cornered the tyre came off the rim..
get a friend or bike shop to show you..i tought my wife as we often go in different places where we cycle.
so learning to fixthe puncture is a good thing to learn..

or get a bike repair book? And have a read..you girls are good at instructions..unlike us men lol


----------



## boydj (23 Jul 2015)

First rule of puncture avoidance is to make sure your tyres are at the correct pressure. A track pump with a gauge is a most useful tool in this regard.


----------



## vickster (23 Jul 2015)

[QUOTE 3814401, member: 259"]When will they ever learn? [/QUOTE]
I LOVE white bartape!


----------



## fossyant (23 Jul 2015)

Get yourself down to a Decathlon if you have one. Their tyre leavers are great, as are their cheap tubes for two for £3. Using these on my commute.


----------



## 400bhp (23 Jul 2015)

fossyant said:


> Not frequent. I commute 25 miles a day and I've had two in the last 6 months due to glass.



you will now have one tomorrow now


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jul 2015)

I am probably averaging 1,500+ miles between punctures.

It helps if you keep an eye out for broken glass, potholes etc.

Punctures really should not be a big deal. Most can be avoided, and most of the others can be easily sorted out. The only ones that are a real problem are the ones where the tyre is severely damaged, but that is pretty unlikely if you watch what you are doing.


----------



## Ihatehills (23 Jul 2015)

I'm guessing that the puncture sealing stuff ( slime and the likes) isn't any good as no one is mentioning it?
I used some when I had a puncture in my rear wheel a few years back, and I fitted a tube with it already in to my front, and have had no problems.


----------



## buggi (23 Jul 2015)

I've had less than 10 in 13 years and other than this year I've cycled an average of 3000 miles per year. As said, youtube is a great help, practice at home first and you will soon realise how easy it is. I've changed more for other people than I have for myself and I didn't have a clue the first time it happened to me. A cyclist came to my rescue, it didn't even occur to me it might happen! LOL


----------



## howard2107 (23 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> They used to scare me - I'm ok now, I just have to do everything slowly and logically to avoid getting frustrated! Practice does make it easier as you can remember what you did last time. The worst thing is getting filthy hands from the chain (if a rear puncture) and the tyre/wheel, so carry gloves and babywipes...especially if you have white bartape!


 Get yourself a box of the blue disposable gloves, and keep a couple of pairs with you. If you want to get free disposable gloves like i do, grab a few next time you fill the car up with fuel. I am probably the reason why my local Morrisons runs out of these things on the diesel pump regularly.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (23 Jul 2015)

Great idea. I suggested tweezers to hubby for his repair kit for getting thorns or glass out there but he looked at me like I was an alien!


----------



## slowmotion (23 Jul 2015)

As others have said, there's a whole skipload of good advice on YouTube. My only tip is this....when taking the tyre off with levers, use three spaced about three inches apart. *Get all three of them under the bead*......*and then hook the other ends down onto the spokes*. If you insert one and hook it down before inserting the next one, you will just find that the second one is harder to get under the bead....and so on. It's completely obvious but it took me a couple of years to work it out.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Jul 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> Great idea. I suggested tweezers to hubby for his repair kit for getting thorns or glass out there but he looked at me like I was an alien!


Well said: I've got a pair (that are not used for eyebrows lol) of tweezers I take in my tool bag


----------



## Cannondale Lady (24 Jul 2015)

I will show Hubby this post!


----------



## si_c (24 Jul 2015)

Yup, some good advice above. Fixing a flat tyre is one of the easier jobs you can do, but it is very worth while getting some practice in at doing it. The hardest part is getting the tyre off and back on again, there is a bit of a knack that takes a few attempts to get. You'll also need tools, which are worth having with you if you cycle a lot, and some form of bag, be it a rucksack or saddlebag to hold it all.

Stuff you need:

Tyre levers, Park tools as mentioned above do some great ones, best I've used.
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/park-tools-puncture-kit-with-tyre-levers/
Comes with patches for fixing holes in inner tubes. Bargain.

You'll also need some way of inflating the tyre at the roadside, something like this should be a good cheapish option. That should be ok to pump up the tyres on your bike.
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/lifeline-performance-cnc-mini-pump/
Bear in mind that your tyres will have an ideal pressure that it needs to be pumped to, minimum as well as maximum, and whilst you don't need to worry too much about that at the side of the road, it is worthwhile having a good pump at home that has a gauge on it. You can use a car foot pump, but they are not really designed for the job, and a proper track pump is worth the money. I got a cheap one from halfords for less than £15 and it's been a revelation.

II just had a check back, and from a previous post it looks like you have a Raleigh Cameo, my wife has the same bike, and it doesn't have quick releases on the wheels, so you also need to carry a spanner to take off the nuts on the wheel when you change the tyre. Something like this should do the trick
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Laser-2812-Spanner-Stubby-15mm/dp/B0039ULMWI

Obviously you don't need these exact things, but they should give you an idea about what we are talking. One last hint, when you are putting the inner tube onto the wheel, it is well worth putting a little bit of air in first. This does two things, firstly it helps the tube keep it's shape and makes it easier to put on, and it also helps prevent you getting the inner tube caught between the wheel and the tyre, as this can cause a new puncture.


----------



## FastFlyer (28 Jul 2015)

I had my first flat on my new bike on its first ride after about 12 miles and I had no spares! However, it went flat about 20 meters from my house.

Don't know whether that's extremely lucky or unlucky.

(The bike is second hand so I don't feel let down by the tyres yet!) (pun not intended)


----------



## aNOMalous (29 Jul 2015)

Easytigers said:


> Just as everyone else said...gets easier with practise. I would spend an invaluable 30 mins having a go at getting the tyre on and off so you know what to do. Also a few pearls people have shared with me or I've learned on the way:
> 1. Always check the inside of the tyre for sharps before replacing the tube (otherwise won't be long until you're doing it again!)
> 2. Spend a minute double checking that the tube isn't caught between the tyre and rim before inflating
> 3. Check the tyre wall isn't split (went through both my tubes and a friend's before we realised what the problem was!)



This! Make sure the tube is seated properly.. I just put new tires on my bike for the first time. Took it out for test run and all was well. All of a sudden my tire started to rub my brake? What the..? I slowed down and KABOOOOM! Sounded like a gun shot. Lol took it to the LBS and they taught me a few tips on how to do it next time.


----------



## sbeqs (17 Aug 2015)

Have another flat tyre!!!!!

I'm obviously doing something wrong!!!


----------



## mjr (17 Aug 2015)

Could be the wrong tyres for the surface or particularly debris-strewn surface but the nature of randomness is that sometimes two will come along in fairly quick succession... as long as it's not so quick that it suggests you've failed to remove the sharp cause from the tyre, I'd wait for a third before making changes.

At least, are you getting faster at fixing them?


----------



## sbeqs (17 Aug 2015)

mjray said:


> At least, are you getting faster at fixing them?


 
You'd think so, wouldn't you, lol


----------



## Grumpyfatman (17 Aug 2015)

Only thing i'd add is that if you need to remove the tyre fully to check for damage, remember to check whether the tyre itself has a particular direction of travel arrow on it and to put it back on in the correct direction. Flats aren't a huge problem to deal with as already explained above, google and other forum advice, but if you have to spend an extra 10 minutes pulling the tyre back off and replacing it in the correct direction it can be a little infuriating. 
I've made this error twice replacing tyres on the MTB as the panaracer tyres i was using ran in opposite directions depending whether it was mounted on the front or rear wheel. Unsurprisingly it's one of the first things i check now.


----------



## Saluki (17 Aug 2015)

In the last 10,000 miles or so I have had about 10. The other day I had 6 of those 10 in one day.
Changing an inner tube is easy peasy, patching a tube is equally easy. My Dad taught me when I was 7.

Don't be put off riding by something that is childishly easy to learn to fix.


----------



## youngoldbloke (17 Aug 2015)

CannondaleLady said:


> Great idea. I suggested tweezers to hubby for his repair kit for getting thorns or glass out there but he looked at me like I was an alien!


Very sensible suggestion! A year or so ago I came upon a rider I knew, many miles from home, who had used up his 2 spare tubes, both puncturing after a few miles. He had no puncture repair kit. I helped him remove the tyre and it was only after very close exanmination, flexing the tyre as we went, that we discovered a_ tiny_ piece of glass - which I removed with the fine point tweezers I carry. I 'lent' him a glueless patch, fixed one of the tubes and he went on his way. It is really crucial to find out what caused the puncture, and whether it is still there, ready to make a hole in your new tube! I never leave home without my tweezers


----------



## Cannondale Lady (17 Aug 2015)

Yippeeee someone else who agrees with me!


----------



## jonny jeez (17 Aug 2015)

sbeqs said:


> there may be a slow puncture so I'm watching it.



oh dont do that. go have a cup of tea of put the telly on, Honeslty tyre watching isnt what its cracked up to be.

oh and listen to @vickster, her advice is spot on, don't let this worry you but do learn how to deal with it, just in case...or buy solid tyres.


----------



## jonny jeez (17 Aug 2015)

jefmcg said:


> This shouldn't happen. I'd be concerned that your rim is bent.
> 
> 35,000 and quite a few punctures: I've never had a tyre come off a rim. In fact, I've never heard of it happening unless the wheel was damaged.


brilliant, the op was worried about a flat, now they are worried their bike is about to spontaneously combust!!

it was probably never put on properly in the first place.

best to check that rim just in case though...now you got me worried!!!


----------



## DEFENDER01 (17 Aug 2015)

Ihatehills said:


> I'm guessing that the puncture sealing stuff ( slime and the likes) isn't any good as no one is mentioning it?
> I used some when I had a puncture in my rear wheel a few years back, and I fitted a tube with it already in to my front, and have had no problems.


I read somewhere that many tyres are under a lot of pressure these days and the gooey stuff comes out so fast it doesn't get time to mend and just makes a nice mess of everything.


----------



## mjr (17 Aug 2015)

DEFENDER01 said:


> I read somewhere that many tyres are under a lot of pressure these days and the gooey stuff comes out so fast it doesn't get time to mend and just makes a nice mess of everything.


It works fine to hybrid/roadster pressures (80psi max) but I did once redecorate King Street with slimy foam after pumping up a tyre with a hole that was too big for the slime to seal properly


----------



## jonny jeez (17 Aug 2015)

DEFENDER01 said:


> I read somewhere that many tyres are under a lot of pressure these days and the gooey stuff comes out so fast it doesn't get time to mend and just makes a nice mess of everything.


Makes a bit of a mess at 110psi but still seals.

I don't use them but my pal does, to great effect.


----------



## DEFENDER01 (17 Aug 2015)

jonny jeez said:


> Makes a bit of a mess at 110psi but still seals.
> 
> I don't use them but my pal does, to great effect.


Hmm i may give them a bit more thought as i am planning a few trips down an unused railway track wich has been turned into a cycle run.


----------



## MikeW-71 (17 Aug 2015)

sbeqs said:


> Have another flat tyre!!!!!
> 
> I'm obviously doing something wrong!!!


Pop the tyre off and check very thoroughly around the inside for anything sharp. Remove any that you find. The first puncture I had was caused by a tiny sharp stone that had worked its way through the rubber and finally all the way through to the tube.

I fixed the tube and removed the stone, but 3 days later it was flat again. When the stone had gone through it had pushed some of the wires inwards and created a sharp area that rubbed on the tube and punctured it again. I covered the exposed wires with a sticky patch and that sorted it.

That's been the only puncture I've had on a road bike, my only other puncture was on the MTB going down a muddy bridleway in winter. The cause was obvious, a 3 inch long metal staple had gone straight through the lot. That was a messy repair and it was getting dark. And just as I was fitting the new tube, it started snowing  Someone must have hated me that day.


----------



## mjr (18 Aug 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> The cause was obvious, a 3 inch long metal staple had gone straight through the lot.


That's not obvious. THIS is obvious:





That lovely was from Black Rock Path north of Weston-super-Mare, not long after it opened in 2010 - I've no idea what junk they used to surface it, but that sort of lovely was common enough that I mainly used the nearby road instead.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Aug 2015)

mjray said:


> That's not obvious. THIS is obvious:
> View attachment 100538
> 
> That lovely was from Black Rock Path north of Weston-super-Mare, not long after it opened in 2010 - I've no idea what junk they used to surface it, but that sort of lovely was common enough that I mainly used the nearby road instead.


Ok, after your tyre noise oddity in the other thread ... I had a similar puncture once on my mountain bike, only the big nail had gone sideways through the tyre so the head was touching the rim on one side, and the point had come out by the rim on the other side like the one in your photo. How did THAT happen! 

Even more unbelievably, the tyre did not go down. The only reason I noticed was because the nail was catching on the frame once per revolution of the wheel!


----------



## jefmcg (18 Aug 2015)

Luxury! 

My most obvious "puncture" was when my tyre was sliced open with a Stanley blade. With a loud bang, in case I was blind.


----------



## mjr (18 Aug 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Ok, after your tyre noise oddity in the other thread ... I had a similar puncture once on my mountain bike, only the big nail had gone sideways through the tyre so the head was touching the rim on one side, and the point had come out by the rim on the other side like the one in your photo. How did THAT happen!


If you ever figure it out, you could make money performing the stunt on inappropriate Strava segments. 

Mine was obvious because the nail no longer passed through the brakes, so I skidded to a stop and walked home carrying the bike.

I guess when you ride as much as we have, almost everything that can go wrong will have happened to someone...


----------



## sbeqs (18 Aug 2015)

Thanks, my neighbour was most helpful and replaced the tube while I patched the one with 2 little tiny holes on.
Back in the saddle today  albeit to travel to work


----------



## jefmcg (18 Aug 2015)

sbeqs said:


> with 2 little tiny holes on


Like this?






If so, that's a snake bite.

Sheldon Brown



Sheldon Brown said:


> If you find two holes, one above another, you probably have what is commonly called a "snake bite," a pinch cutresulting from hitting a stone or pavement break and pinching the tube between the rim and the rock. This sort of failure is most often caused by insufficient tire pressure.


----------



## sbeqs (20 Aug 2015)

Not unsimilar but I pulled a thorn out of the tyre in that spot so maybe a bit of both.


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Aug 2015)

Every Friday evening:

1x inner tube
2x levers
1x CO2 canister & adapter
1x stopwatch

Create a thread and post your tales of glory on CC, you'll be a confident tube changer in two weeks and maybe get a job in Team Sky!


----------



## Ihatehills (20 Aug 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Every Friday evening:
> 
> 1x inner tube
> 2x levers
> ...



I'm now imagining formula one style tyre changes lol


----------



## sbeqs (20 Aug 2015)

I don't really want to have to practice any more, as in 'NO MORE PUNCTURES', but yes, I see that practice will increase competence and confidence.


----------



## sbeqs (31 Aug 2015)

Well, I'm pretty sure I've got another one... Third in 6 weeks...
Am I too heavy for the bike?
Should I get more durable tyres?
SO frustrating....


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Aug 2015)

Ihatehills said:


> I'm now imagining formula one style tyre changes lol



You may jest, but the pro mechanics always leave the quick release lever level, facing backwards.

The reasons are that in the heat of the moment anyone changing the wheel will know where the lever is, and facing backwards it is quicker to get fingers around it than if it was facing inside the rear triangle.


----------



## jefmcg (31 Aug 2015)

sbeqs said:


> Well, I'm pretty sure I've got another one... Third in 6 weeks...
> Am I too heavy for the bike?
> Should I get more durable tyres?
> SO frustrating....



3 flat tyres in a "period" of time (what feels close together) is my cue that the tyres are worn out.

Yup, replace. If they have a good few miles on them, then they are just probably worn out. If they are pretty new, then they are not tough enough for your riding conditions, and look for something tougher.

I've been very happy getting an average on about 4000 miles on £10 rubinos.

I've had such good luck with Rubinos, I will stick to them until they let me down. Twice. They are so good, and so cheap/value (depending on which one I buy) that they would have to behave badly twice before I gave up on them.

Your mileage really may vary.


----------



## sbeqs (1 Sep 2015)

I only got the bike in May.


----------



## vickster (1 Sep 2015)

What are the tyres? Stock ones aren't usually very good especially if riding in all weathers


----------



## Lonestar (1 Sep 2015)

Aye crap tyres = More p*nct*r*s.


----------



## sbeqs (1 Sep 2015)

Whatever tyres they put on a Raleigh Cameo (sorry, I don't know and the bike is not with me)


----------



## vickster (1 Sep 2015)

Wheel Specification: Lightweight aluminium rims with aluminium nutted hubs. Fitted with Raleigh 700C x 38c city tread colour co-ordinated tyres.
Get a 700x38 schwalbe marathon plus. Pay someone like Evans to put them on for you as they can be a devil!

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/schwalbe-marathon-plus-smartguard-rigid-road-tyre/

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/schwalbe/marathon-plus-flat-less-700c-commuter-tyre-ec068146 , they'll price match wiggle above


----------



## sbeqs (1 Sep 2015)

Thanks, I'll have to save up and get them or keep patching my tubes, already budgetted this month's salary.


----------



## Glass Kites (1 Sep 2015)

I can recommed those Schwalbe Marathon plus too. Had them on all summer and no punctures at all. Took some hassle to fit them though: 2 x hours, 1 x trip to bike shop, 1 x new inner tube, 1 x mental breakdown, 2 x beers - but eventually managed it.

Wouldn't be confident removing them at roadside personally, but they are great.


----------



## Grumpyfatman (1 Sep 2015)

I'm using Schwalbe marathon green guards which are similar to the marathon plus and also haven't had any issues at all since installing them three months ago (300 miles cycled since) 
Mathathon plus is what I had intended to buy.


----------



## mjr (1 Sep 2015)

Marathon Green guards are almost as good except for weaker sides, which actually helps the ride quality IMO. I use them or Delta Cruisers on my bikes as first choices.


----------



## jefmcg (2 Sep 2015)

sbeqs said:


> Whatever tyres they put on a Raleigh Cameo (sorry, I don't know and the bike is not with me)


It's not the green one, is it? Professor Google says that comes with white tyres, and that would mean they don't have toughening benefit of added carbon that just about every tyre has.

If budget is tight, i can highly recommend Rubinos which are less than half the cost of Marathon Plus (I hate those malevolent tyres!). Also, if you are only getting flats in one wheel - rear is typical - then you could replace that tyre, and leave the other for a while.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/vittoria-rubinos.148176/


----------



## sbeqs (2 Sep 2015)

jefmcg said:


> It's not the green one, is it? Professor Google says that comes with white tyres, and that would mean they don't have toughening benefit of added carbon that just about every tyre has.
> 
> If budget is tight, i can highly recommend Rubinos which are less than half the cost of Marathon Plus (I hate those malevolent tyres!). Also, if you are only getting flats in one wheel - rear is typical - then you could replace that tyre, and leave the other for a while.
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/vittoria-rubinos.148176/


 Superlike this idea, yes, it is the white buggers and yes it is the rear one!
Thanks, I feel less of a rhino (too heavy) and don't feel like it's reckless riding or being careless.


----------



## jefmcg (2 Sep 2015)

sbeqs said:


> Superlike this idea, yes, it is the white buggers and yes it is the rear one!
> Thanks, I feel less of a rhino (too heavy) and don't feel like it's reckless riding or being careless.


That's an upright bike, all the weight is on your rear tyre. My folder is like that, and I replaced my rear tyre several times without even having a flat in the front. In fact, I bent the rim of the front wheel in a collision before I'd ever had a puncture, which meant the front tyre outlasted the wheel.

Rubinos come in green and black, so it can still match your frame, if not as eye catching as the white tyres.


----------



## sbeqs (4 Sep 2015)

Well I have bought a pair of tyres from the local bike shup, they give 10% discount to workers from my workplace.
They're NUTRAK?

They were £12.99 each before discount.

Do they sound okay?


----------



## mjr (4 Sep 2015)

I'd not heard of them before. http://www.madison.co.uk/nutrak made it look an awful lot like a low-end brand to me (sorry) but https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cheap-winter-tires.142087/#post-2721233 seems to like them.

At least you got a better price than I've found them on some chain store websites.


----------



## sbeqs (4 Sep 2015)

What do you think?


----------



## Mummy3monkeys (4 Sep 2015)

Me too, completely clueless I was, but learnt quickly


----------



## Pope (7 Sep 2015)

I'm a beginner and this is my only concern about cycling. It's not happened to me yet but I'm not confident at all about replacing the inner tube. 

I've got a couple of spares, a lever and a mini pump which I take with me on my rides. I just hope I don't need to use them when I am out.


----------



## jefmcg (7 Sep 2015)

Pope said:


> I'm a beginner and this is my only concern about cycling. It's not happened to me yet but I'm not confident at all about replacing the inner tube.
> 
> I've got a couple of spares, a lever and a mini pump which I take with me on my rides. I just hope I don't need to use them when I am out.


Checked. You're male. So no batting eyelids.

There's nothing for it. You need to practice at home. Sorry, but do it. You will get a flat at some point. Be prepared.

(I'm female, but I've never had a stranger replace my tube (@Fnaar!). Chivalrous men do offer, so you could risk it if you were female)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Sep 2015)

Pope said:


> I'm a beginner and this is my only concern about cycling. It's not happened to me yet but I'm not confident at all about replacing the inner tube.
> 
> I've got a couple of spares, a lever and a mini pump which I take with me on my rides. I just hope I don't need to use them when I am out.



I'm completely useless when it comes to anything practical, but changing a tube is easy. The key thing to remember is to get out of the tyre whatever caused the puncture, as @jefmcg said practice at home, but remember when the real thing comes along to check and re check the tyre.


----------



## sbeqs (8 Sep 2015)

I'm game to change mine but my neighbour offers and he's so helpful.
I've (when I say ''I've'' I mean ''He's'') just changed my tyres for more durable ones, and it took him about 30 mins total.


----------

